# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Linux on MSNTV 2 INTERNET PLAYER

## infl00p

Βρήκα ένα καταπληκτικό μηχανηματάκι που είναι πρακτικά δωρεάν !!!
Είναι ότι πρέπει για να στήσεις services σε linux και πέρνει CF flash.

Chipset - Intel 830 mobile chipset. (Low power)
Cpu - Mobile Celeron 733mhz 256kb cache
Ram - 128Mb Ram
Flash - 64mb sans compact flash card
Network - 100mbit intel pro.
Usb x 2 ports
Modem
Serial (onboard no connector)
IR - keyboard / remote

Και πωλείτε στο ebay προς $0.99 (ναι 1 δολλάριο) πριν μια βδομαδα

http://mirror.toc2rta.com/index.php/Main_Page

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %3AIT&rd=1




> With the MSN TV 2 connected to a home network, video, music, and digital photo files stored on a Windows Media-compatible PC can be played back on the TV. A printer can be added to the system as well. A wireless keyboard is part of the package for composing e-mail and surfing the web. Up to 2GB of e-mail can be stored in the primary e-mail account (up to ten additional user accounts can be created with 250MB of storage each), which operates using the Windows CE 4.2 operating system.
> Convenience features include e-mail notification, messaging to buddies, spam filtering, page resizing, and access to streaming audio and video, as well as web-based radio. Two USB ports are provided, along with S-video and composite video connections, and a 56kpbs modem is built in. A remote control comes with this set-top box, making it possible to operate basic functions from across the room.


Φάνης

----------


## DVD_GR

σκεφτομαι το εξης αν μπορουσαμε να συνδεαμε κανα δισκο πανω...

----------


## alasondro

ε με τα usb που έχει απάνω όλο και κάτι θα μπορείς να του βάλεις

----------


## infl00p

> σκεφτομαι το εξης αν μπορουσαμε να συνδεαμε κανα δισκο πανω...


Εάν δεις το dmesg output
http://mirror.toc2rta.com/dmesg.txt

εκτός από τα δύο usb ports που έχει έχει και ένα ide channel που έχει στο ide0 την cf κάρτα και ένα ide1 που δεν έχει τίποτα όποτε μπορείς να βάλεις εκεί ένα ide connector και να συνδέσεις ένα σκληρό.

Εν το μεταξύ έχει και κανονικό τηλεφωνικό modem που αναγνωρίζεται από το linux !!!

Στο ebay γίνεται Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ για αυτό το μηχάνημα.

Φάνης

----------


## Vcore

*αμάτο για τα λεφτά του θα έλεγα!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Κοίτα τι μπορεί να βρει κανείς....  ::

----------


## infl00p

> Στο ebay γίνεται Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ για αυτό το μηχάνημα.


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ EBAY

μόνο το RM4100 φλασάρεται για linux...

----------


## pathfinder

Δεν καταλάβα ...τι specs εχεί?

----------


## Vcore

Μόνο που δεν έχει ποια με 1 δολάριο  ::  ρώτησα μερικούς στην αμερική και το δίνουν το 1 κοντά στα 50 ευρό.

 ::

----------


## infl00p

> Μόνο που δεν έχει ποια με 1 δολάριο  ρώτησα μερικούς στην αμερική και το δίνουν το 1 κοντά στα 50 ευρό.


Αυτό το μηχανημα έρχεται με την συνδρομητική υπηρεσία msn tv της microsoft και δεν πωλείτε ξεχωριστα στο εμπόριο (όπως τα adsl modems στα πακέτα dsl). Είναι ένα set top box που χρησιμοποιείται για browsing/chat games κλπ χωρίς pc και συνδέεται στην τηλεόραση.

Το μηχανημα είναι άχρηστο για οτιδήποτε άλλο μιας και είναι αποκλειστικά για υπηρεσίες του msntv.

Δυστυχώς έχει γίνει χαμός με τους linux hacker και το χτυπάνε το μηχάνημα εδώ και 1 βδομάδα, αλλά επειδή οι συνδρομητές του msntv είναι παρα πολλοί και οποιοι καταργούν την υπηρεσία τους είναι πρακτικά άχρηστο, έτσι οι τιμές λογικά θα πέσουν .

όπως και να έχει ποιος μπορεί να παραγγείλει αρκετά κομμάτια από αμερική ώστε να γλυτώσουμε τα μεταφορικά.

Φάνης

Υ.Γ είναι πολύ καλυτερο από το xbox για linux hacking

----------


## Vcore

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vcore
> 
> Μόνο που δεν έχει ποια με 1 δολάριο  ρώτησα μερικούς στην αμερική και το δίνουν το 1 κοντά στα 50 ευρό.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό το μηχανημα έρχεται με την συνδρομητική υπηρεσία msn tv της microsoft και δεν πωλείτε ξεχωριστα στο εμπόριο (όπως τα adsl modems στα πακέτα dsl). Είναι ένα set top box που χρησιμοποιείται για browsing/chat games κλπ χωρίς pc και συνδέεται στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> ...


Aggreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :: 

Επίσης είναι τόσο μικρό που μπορεί να χωρέσει παντού!!! Και φυσικά με τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει να σηκώσει μερικές υπηρεσίες!!!! Είναι πραγματικό κελεπούρι.

Επίσης είναι μικρότερο απο 1 xbox OEO?  ::

----------


## infl00p

> Δεν καταλάβα ...τι specs εχεί?


Είναι κτισμένο πάνω στο intel 830m4 Development Platform 
http://developer.intel.com/design/ce...m/prodbref.htm

[code]
Intel

----------


## infl00p

Και μερικές φώτο
Σε διάταξη cluster (τρεμε [email protected])




Φορτώνει linux..


Και για τους hacker το board σε hires imagehttp://toc2rta.com/board.jpg

----------


## DVD_GR

θα ελεγα ξεχαστε το...
Shipping is $16.99 for the 48 states. Hawaii, Alaska, APO's and Canada is $24.09.Europe is $59.40. Australia is $66.00.
+καμια 50αρα το κανονικο του κοστος πια...
παμε στα 110...
τοσο πουλησα πριν καιρο 1800+ μαζι με μητρικη,μνημη...
κριμα παντως..  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω ειμαι μεσα για 1-2 μηχανηματα.
μπορει να κανονισει κανεις την αγορα?

----------


## infl00p

> εγω ειμαι μεσα για 1-2 μηχανηματα.
> μπορει να κανονισει κανεις την αγορα?


Γίνεται πολύ ντόρος στο irc.toc2rta.com #msntv για το bidding στο ebay, όποιος το μιλάει καλά Αγγλικά και ξέρει και από business ίσως να καταφέρει να πείσει κανένα παιδί εκεί να μας στείλει 20-30 units προφανώς με κέρδος για αυτόν. Θα αγόραζα κατευθείαν ένα για 50-60 ευρώ. 

Φάνης

----------


## Vcore

Εγώ έχω αυτά απο έναν τύπο:

2 items shipped to Greece is $115, we will mark as a gift
Jerry


Και μετά τον ρωτάω για περισσότερα κομάτια 20 ή 30 και...

I probably could do better on the price per unit.

Το τεμάχιο κοστίζει γύρω στα 50-55 ευρώ τελική!!!  ::

----------


## alasondro

αντε παμε τι περιμενουμε??εγώ είμαι μέσα για ένα

----------


## warchief

Αν γίνει καμμια ομαδική και εγω μέσα για ένα κομμάτι

(Να είχε λέει και καμμια PCI.. .  ::   ::  )

----------


## infl00p

> Αν γίνει καμμια ομαδική και εγω μέσα για ένα κομμάτι
> 
> (Να είχε λέει και καμμια PCI.. .   )


Πιθανές χρήσεις του μηχανήματος:
Web Server
File server
Thin Client
MythTV
...

Άλλες ;;

----------


## Vcore

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από warchief
> 
> Αν γίνει καμμια ομαδική και εγω μέσα για ένα κομμάτι
> 
> (Να είχε λέει και καμμια PCI.. .   )
> 
> 
> Πιθανές χρήσεις του μηχανήματος:
> Web Server
> ...


WEB Server οκ κάτι ερασιτεχνικό  ::  αν και με τα χαρατκηριστικά που έχει δεν βλέπω να εξυπηρετεί πολλά άτομα .

File Server με τι αποθυκευτικούς χώρους? External USB storage devices?  :: 

 ::

----------


## wiresounds

> WEB Server οκ κάτι ερασιτεχνικό  αν και με τα χαρατκηριστικά που έχει δεν βλέπω να εξυπηρετεί πολλά άτομα .
> 
> File Server με τι αποθυκευτικούς χώρους? External USB storage devices?


Καλά βρε, δεν θα τρέχει και το http://www.google.com  ::  oeo

----------


## vegos

> File Server με τι αποθυκευτικούς χώρους? External USB storage devices?


Εγώ πάντως ακριβώς έτσι (usbάτο) έχω τον ftp μου εδώ και καιρό....  ::

----------


## infl00p

Εδώ και λίγες ώρες κυκλοφορεί η φήμη ότι θα βγεί η είδηση για το μηχανημα στο slashdot, εαν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο η τιμή του θα εκτοξευθεί !!!

Ας παραγγείλουμε μερικά κομμάτια για 50ευρώ.

----------


## Vcore

MProuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pap pipa papapipa  :: 

Αντε να πάρουμε κάμποσα τεμάχια ? Λούγκρες τι λέτε? Ψήνεστε? 
΄
 ::  

Και μην ξεχναμε ΟΕΟ !!

Υ.Γ εξώ ΄μυρίζομαι ότι μπορεί να πετύχουμε ακόμα ποιο φτηνά.

ΒΟΜΒΑ ΣΤΟ SLASH DOT να θάψουμε την είδηση!! 

 ::

----------


## infl00p

> Υ.Γ εξώ ΄μυρίζομαι ότι μπορεί να πετύχουμε ακόμα ποιο φτηνά.
> 
> ΒΟΜΒΑ ΣΤΟ SLASH DOT να θάψουμε την είδηση!!


Εμένα μου χρειάζονται 5-6 μηχανηματάκια, αλλά επειδή είμαι διαθέσιμος να περιμένω 2-3 μήνες για να φύγει ο ντόρος και να πέσουν οι τιμές, τωρα θέλω ένα μόνο.

Ένα (1) για μένα δλδ.

btw δεν έχω πρόβλημα να φλασάρω και κανενός άλλου το μηχάνημα.

----------


## madmetal

αν τελικα κανονιστει κατι ειμαι μεσα για ενα μηχανημα..

----------


## craven

Θα ήμουν και εγώ μέσα για ένα  ::

----------


## Vcore

Μέσα και εγώ! Για 1 τεμάχιο.

----------


## SoT

Μέσα και εγώ! Για 1 τεμάχιο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## XSYSTEM

Ε ρε γα… και πήγα ο μλκς και πήρα σερβερ 1U πάντως άμα αποφασίσει κάποιος να φέρει μερικά θα ήθελα και εγώ δύο κομματάκια πίτσα …σορρυ δύο από δαυτα.

----------


## infl00p

Για να βοηθήσω ακολουθεί μια λίστα με τα παιδιά που ενδιαφέρονται για μηχάνημα:

angel13 1-2
papashark 1
nkar 1
vegos 1
koki 2
elkos 1?
wiresounds 2 
X-System 2 
SoT 1
Vcore 1
Craven 1
madmetal 1
infl00p 1
warchief 1
alasondro 1
tyfeonas 1
DVD_GR ?

Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε παραγγελείες κλπ. Ειμαι πανάσχετος με ebay και αμερικές.

Φάνης

----------


## tyfeonas

εμενα βαλε με για ενα τελικα.

----------


## wiresounds

Και εγώ *δύο*, αλλά θα επιβεβαιώσω μετά από την τιμή που θα τα βρούμε.

----------


## elkos

έαν η τιμή είναι κάτω από 50 Έουρος μέσα και εγώ αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστώ Φιρμαρισμα από κάνεναν ποιό έμπειρο στο linux γιατί βλέπω ότι καλόμαθα με την SuSE

( edit:κάπου βρέθηκε ένας οδηγός θα τον ποστάρω έδω)

----------


## koki

same here. 
2 θα είναι ΟΚ αν μιλάμε για τέτοια λεφτά.
Αλλά βλέπω να μην καταφέρνουμε τίποτα.

Οι περισσότεροι στέλνουν μόνο αμέρικα.
Κανείς έχει καμιά άκρη να μας βολέψει;

----------


## Ernest0x

> Πιθανές χρήσεις του μηχανήματος:
> Web Server
> File server
> Thin Client
> MythTV
> ...
> 
> Άλλες ;;


AWMN device (π.χ. κοτσάροντάς του ένα dwl-122 + μια εγχειρισούλα για εξωτερική κεραία ;-).

----------


## STEL10S

Μια ερωτηση, σορρυ αν λεω μ@@@@@α  ::  
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να του βαλω CM9 και δουλεψει σαν κομβος?

----------


## vegos

Για ένα (1) μέσα κι εγώ...

----------


## STEL10S

> Αν γίνει καμμια ομαδική και εγω μέσα για ένα κομμάτι
> 
> (Να είχε λέει και καμμια PCI.. .   )


Ακυρο, οπως το διαβασα γρηγορα,νομιζα οτι ειχε PCI

Χμμμ, υπαρχει κανενα καλο Usb wifi με drivers για Linux?  ::  

Ζηταω πολλα?

----------


## Ernest0x

> Χμμμ, υπαρχει κανενα καλο Usb wifi με drivers για Linux?


Υπάρχουν usb wireless adapters βασισμένοι σε prism 2.5, το οποίο έχει αποδειχθεί το καλύτερο για 802.11b απ' όσα έχουμε δοκιμάσει. Support στο linux υπάρχει (έστω και expirimental). Ωστόσο, αυτό που δεν υπάρχει είναι εξοπλισμός για δοκιμές (τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου χέρια που θα μ' ενδιέφερε να πειραματιστώ ;-).

Ακολουθούν μερικά σχετικά links:
ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README
http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/orinoco/
http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/usbtable.html
http://jbnote.free.fr/

----------


## infl00p

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από warchief
> 
> Αν γίνει καμμια ομαδική και εγω μέσα για ένα κομμάτι
> 
> (Να είχε λέει και καμμια PCI.. .   )
> 
> 
> Ακυρο, οπως το διαβασα γρηγορα,νομιζα οτι ειχε PCI
> 
> ...


Βασικα ΕΧΕΙ pci θύρα αλλά λείπει η πλαστική βάση και 4-5 αντιστάσεις. Το thomson ip1000 πάνω στο οποίο βασίζεται το msntv2, έχει και pci και μια sodimm για επέκταση μνήμης.

Δυστηχώς το μηχανημα της thomson είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο.

Φάνης

----------


## STEL10S

Αν τα παραγγειλουμε τελικα, με ενδειαφερει και εμενα ενα κομματι.
Τα πειραματα, βγαινουν σε καλό τις περισσοτερες φορες.

----------


## nkar

Και εγω ψηνομαι
Τελικο Οκ θα δώσω όταν δουμε που πάει η τιμή
αλλα για μια τιμή γύρω στα 50ε ΟΚ

----------


## papashark

Kαι εγώ μέσα για ένα, το πολύ πολύ να πάει στο ράφι με τις υπόλοιπες βλακείες που έχω πάρει κατά καιρούς

----------


## koki

Nαι καλά όλα αυτά αλλά:

1) κανείς δεν τα πουλάει σε αριθμό >1
2) στέλνουν 99% μόνο Αμερική.

Οπότε η συζήτηση είναι εντελώς φούμαρα μέχρι

Α) Να βρούμε κάποιον που έχει θυρίδα στην Αμερική, και
Β) κάποιον (όλοι μαζί ή ο καθένας) που θα κάτσει να χτυπάει στο ebay τέτοια μηχανηματάκια, και τέλος
Γ) Όταν μαζευτεί καλός αριθμός να τα φέρουμε όλα μαζί Ελλάδα και να χωριστούμε τα έξοδα δια του Χ όπου Χ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Ώστε να μην υπάρχουν γκρίνιες.
Εάν συμφωνησουμε για τιμή περ 50$ όλοι, πιστεύω γίνεται, με ένα σκεπτικό να τα έχουμε σε κάνα μήνα.

----------


## wiresounds

$50 is too much

Για τόσα κομάτια είναι πολλά.

----------


## elkos

Loading Linux - Serial interface

Logic levels on the inputs and outputs of the UART in the SuperIO chip are LVTTL (0/3.3V). The standard serial port connectors have RS-232 levels
(-12/+12V). Most PCs that have a serial port have a LVTTL to RS-232 level translator built in, however since the serial port is not a nominally
user-accessible feature on the MSNTV, the chip has not been designed in to lower the cost. So you will need a serial ttl chip something like the max3232cpe chip will work (this is what i used).
You can find the schematics for such a device here (http://nil.rpc1.org/psp/files/PSP%20Ser ... verter.pdf) This was designed with the PSP in mind, but will work fine with the msntv 2.

χρειάζεταί και κάτι τέτοιο από ότι φαίνεται!

----------


## XSYSTEM

Νομίζω κάπως έτσι μετατρέπανε και το UART του λινκ σις σε serial

----------


## elkos

PAL παίζει???

----------


## dti

> Α) Να βρούμε κάποιον που έχει θυρίδα στην Αμερική, και
> Β) κάποιον (όλοι μαζί ή ο καθένας) που θα κάτσει να χτυπάει στο ebay τέτοια μηχανηματάκια, και τέλος
> Γ) Όταν μαζευτεί καλός αριθμός να τα φέρουμε όλα μαζί Ελλάδα και να χωριστούμε τα έξοδα δια του Χ όπου Χ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Ώστε να μην υπάρχουν γκρίνιες.
> Εάν συμφωνησουμε για τιμή περ 50$ όλοι, πιστεύω γίνεται, με ένα σκεπτικό να τα έχουμε σε κάνα μήνα.


Θα δω τί μπορώ να κάνω μέσω της θυρίδας στη Florida.

----------


## STEL10S

Για εμενα ακυρο τελικα.
Με αυτη τη λυση θα αργουσα στη δημιουργεια κομβου (αν και θα μου αρεσαν οι πειραματισμοι).

Εκτος και αν η συνολικη τιμη ειναι αρκετα κατω απο τα 50 ευρω.

----------


## dti

> PAL παίζει???


Αν ρυθμίζεται μέσω του bios μάλλον ναι.
Πάντως αν βρεθούν Thomson ip1001 από Γαλλία παίζουν και PAL και παίρνουν σίγουρα linux όπως αναφέρεται στο pdf στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση: http://www.thomson.net/EN/Home/MiniSite ... 0IP%201001

----------


## angel13

Και γω θα ενδιαφερόμουν για 1 ή και 2 κομμάτια αν γίνει ομαδική και η τιμή είναι αυτή που συζητάμε.

----------


## dti

Η koki μου υπέδειξε 2 πωλητές στο ebay που έχουν αρκετά τεμάχια.
Έστειλα email και ήδη απάντησε ο πρώτος οτι η τιμή για 10 τεμ. με παράδοση στη θυρίδα στη Florida είναι $50.
Υπολογίζοντας οτι πρέπει να είναι κάπου 1,5 κιλό min. το βάρος του καθενός, εκτιμώ οτι το τελικό κόστος με μεταφορικά και εκτελωνισμό θα διαμορφωθεί κάπου μεταξύ 60-70 ευρώ / τεμ.

Θα περιμένω την απάντηση και του 2ου προμηθευτή και βλέπουμε.
Αν πάντως ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος σ΄αυτή την τιμή που προανέφερα, ας το πεί.

----------


## wiresounds

Δαμιανέ ρώτα εκτός από τα 10 και για 50 κομμάτια, έτσι για να ξέρουμε. Τα $50 δεν είναι και τίποτα ευκαιρία, αλλά αν ήταν κάτω από $20 θα ήταν καλά.

----------


## dimkasta

Υπάρχουνε πολλές λύσεις με thin clients. Πολλά από αυτά δίνονται κοψοχρονιά και έχουνε geode, όπως τα wrap.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/155-x-Wyse-WT8360 ... dZViewItem

Ενδεχομένως να μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με κάποια εταιρεία που προμηθεύει τράπεζες κλπ και να μας δώσουνε τη σαβούρα τους για δοκιμές...

----------


## alasondro

dimkasta το link που έδωσες έχει 910 λίρες!!!!Σίγουρα αυτό εννούσες;Και τα wrap είναι πολύ αδύναμα...
Εγώ 50 ευρώ τα θεωρώ πολύ καλή προσφορά για τις δυνατότητες του μηχανήματος...


edit: τώρα είδα οτι είναι 155 κομμάτια  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Εμένα μου άρεσε σε αυτό το MSNTV2, το γεγονός ότι του βάλανε Linux και ο τύπος ψάχνεται να τα κάνει cluster με πολύ χαμηλή κατανάλωση. Θα μου άρεσε ένα τέτοιο cluster με 8 τέτοια.

Για Thin Client δεν ενδιαφέρομαι. Έχω δύο Neoware Capio 508 
http://www.nextsystem.dk/18652
τα οποία τα πουλούσε πέρσι και η IBM σαν δικά της. Στο οποίο είναι αστείο να βλέπεις να φορτώνει win 2k3, μέσω των Terminal Services. Με μία TFT το βάζεις στην κουζίνα ή σε μια γωνιά στο καθιστικό σαν web appliance, αλλά τρέχεις και οτιδήποτε έχεις φορτωμένο στο server.

----------


## SoT

Άκυρο για μένα ..περιμένω ένα να έρθει αυτές τις μέρες..  ::   ::

----------


## infl00p

> Άκυρο για μένα ..περιμένω ένα να έρθει αυτές τις μέρες..


Όταν το πάρεις στείλε μου μήνυμα να σου στείλω τα patches για τον vanilla linux kernel.

Φάνης.

----------


## infl00p

Πως να προσθέσετε ένα SO-DIMM socket για επέκταση μνήμης στο msntv.




> There is an SDRAM SoDIMM header over the Hynix RAM chips on the board. However, if anyone wants to add an SoDIMM socket, and use it to add more RAM there are 8 resistor packs that need to be added.
> 
> There are 8 smd pads for eight 22ohm resistor packs that need to be added before the SoDIMM socket, if added, can be used.
> 
> Those resistors packs need to be soldered on the following pads: RP1705, RP 1706, RP1707, RP1708 over the SoDIMM header, and RP1701, RP1702, RP1703, and RP1704 between the Hynix RAM chips and the SoDIMM header pads.
> 
> Other than that, there doesnt seem to be anything else missing if someone wants to add an SoDIMM socket.


Επίσης ο IDE connectorκαι το IDE power θέλει μόνο κόλληση.



Φάνης

----------


## nvak

Έχει ψάξει κανείς την λύση thin client + Linux ?
Από ότι βλέπω τα βρίσκεις πολύ φτηνά.

----------


## infl00p

Αυτή τη στιγμή ενώ τρέχουν linux κανονικότατα και αναγνωρίζονται τα πάντα, λείπει το video bios από την i810 compatible κάρτα γραφικών και παίζει μόνο σε framebuffer mode χωρίς acceleration. Πρέπει να πειραχτεί λίγο ο οδηγός στα X για να παίξει και αυτό.

Εάν και είναι δυνατό να τα πετύχεις με $30 στο Ebay για να τα φέρεις από Αμερική θα σου κοστίσει αρκετά. 

Ένα παιδί από το AWMN το πήρε και το πλήρωσε 90ευρώ. Η ατυχία είναι ότι του βγήκε χαλασμένο.

Φάνης

----------


## Ernest0x

> Έχει ψάξει κανείς την λύση thin client + Linux ?
> Από ότι βλέπω τα βρίσκεις πολύ φτηνά.


Ως λύση υπάρχει. Δοκιμές δεν έχουν γίνει λόγω έλλειψης μηχανημάτων.

----------

